# Mi sistema de audio estereo



## sobrituning (Feb 20, 2010)

hola, les comento mi idea, tengo unos parlantes technics de altisima calidad que me regalo un amigo, porque se ha comprado unos todavía mejores, increible lo suyo, despues de mi fracaso con el tda1562, me paso a la idea de montarme un buen sistema de audio.

ideas preincipales:

-sistema estereo
-equipo de altisima calidad
-50wrms por canal
- un preamplificador de altisima calidad
- salida para auriculares
- entrada microfono
-dos vumetros (ya los estoy realizando con dos LM3915
- proteccion para los parlantes (alguien me puede explicar para que sirven)

estas son la ideas principales, se aceptan sugerencias, demomento lo único que tengo claro es que para el vúmetro voy a realizar el LM3915 de mnicolau.

darme ideas y a ser posible circuitos.

saludos

PD: dejo el vumetro por si alguien se anima a hacerlo, es de mnicolau


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 20, 2010)

Hola, 

-50wrms por canal: Eso lo podés tener con un par de amplis Rotel.
-Un preamplificador de altisima calidad: Hay varios en el foro muy buenos, con control de tonos y demás.
-dos vumetros: Podrías usar también el que subió JhonnyDC, es multiplexado así que usa un sólo LM3915 para ambos canales.
-proteccion para los parlantes: Hay varios en el foro también, por lo general protegen a los parlantes de los "plop" de encendido y apagado, al agregarle un retardo a la conexión de los mismo. También agregan protección contra DC que puedan salir del amplificador y que dañarían el parlante.

Saludos


----------



## sobrituning (Feb 20, 2010)

hola, gracias por tu respuesta, el ampli rotel lo veo de muy buenas prestaciones y de mi exigencia, muy posiblemente si nadie aporta otra idea mejor, montare dos de estos, en cuanto a los vumetros ya estoy realizando dos del tuyo, ya que viene todo muy bien en el pdf, con su pcb lista para imprimir y todo eso.
el ampli rotel se puede considerar HIFI? es muy dificil de motar?
tambien me han comentado la idea de armar dos amplis son TDA7295 que es hifi, cosa que en un TDA dudo, en un STK alomejor. ¿que opinan?
saludos

PD: añado el pdf del ampli rotel


----------



## sobrituning (Feb 22, 2010)

ACTUALIZO YA QUE NADIE DICE NADA

los parlantes que quiero mover son los siguientes:

TECHNICS SB- CS65
especificaciones:

tipo: sistema de 3 altavoces

altavoces:

woofer: tipo conico de 18 cm.

Gama media: tipo cupula, de 2,5 cm.

Tweter: tipo cupula

impedancia: 8 ohms.

Capacidad de potencia: 120 w. Musica, 60 w. Din

nivel de presion acustica de salida: 85 db/w (1,0 m).

Frecuencia de cruce: 2.500 hz, 10.000 hz.

Respuesta de frecuencias: 42 hz - 25 khz (-16 db) - 48 hz - 22 khz (-10 db)

dimensiones: 25,4 ancho x 46 alto x 24,1 prof. En cm.


otra cosa indispensable del ampli, es una buena respuesta en frecuencias bajas, ya que estos parlantes tienen una muy buena pegada.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2010)

sobrituning dijo:


> ACTUALIZO YA QUE NADIE DICE NADA....


¿ Y que se supone que hay que decir ?
Ya te recomendaron un equipo bueno, fácil de armar y confiable.

Si quieres mas opciones mira aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php

Y lee que dicen los que han armado los equipos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2010)

Bueno...ya que querés que te digan algo...



sobrituning dijo:


> *despues de mi fracaso con el tda1562*, me paso a la idea de montarme un buen sistema de audio.





sobrituning dijo:


> - proteccion para los parlantes (*alguien me puede explicar para que sirven*)





sobrituning dijo:


> estas son la ideas principales, se aceptan sugerencias, *demomento lo único que tengo claro es que para el vúmetro* voy a realizar el LM3915 de mnicolau.



Con esos comentarios, yo que vos ni me arriesgaría a tratar de armar un equipo "de muy alta fidelidad", ya que con la poca idea que tenés hay muchas probabilidades de que la implementación quede trunca o que la fidelidad no sea muy alta o que tires el dinero por la ventana tratando de hacer algo para lo que no estás capacitado.

Te recomiendo que lo pienses con calma y pruebes de armar un par de amplificadores con el TDA2030/40/50 simple o en puente como para que vayas sintiendo que es la alta fidelidad (eso de que los TDA no son de alta fidelidad no sé quien te lo dijo). Te aconsejo que aprendas a medir y ecualizar tus parlantes, por que por bueno que sea el amplificador, si el parlante no es "correcto", nunca vas a ganar "alta fidelidad" (y eso de la "pegada" de tus baffles me preocupa bastante)...en fin, la alta fidelidad no es solo usar equipos de super primera línea (aunque ayuda)...hay muchas otras cosas que vos tenés que descubrir, por que todo suena muy bien...hasta que encuentras algo que suena mejor .

Y las especificaciones de respuesta en frecuencia de los baffles que tenés no tienen valores tan buenos, así que seguro que tiene refuerzo mecánico en los 60Hz para que "pegue"...y eso, a mi juicio,...no es HiFi.

Saludos!


----------



## sobrituning (Feb 22, 2010)

hola, gracias por las respuestas, aunque las veo un poco atacantes jeje
el problema que tuve con el TDA1562, es que se me filtran ruidos, muy posiblemente por el cooler de la fuente de alimentacion, me funciono a la primera pero con ese ruido, todos los amplis que he armado me han funcionado a la primera, excepto uno.

pues la verdad es que creia que mis parlantes eran bastante buenos, pero la verdad es que parece que no, una cosa ¿porque te preocupa la ''pegada'' de mis parlantes? la verdad es que tienen un muy buen sonido, muy limpio y transparente, y con muy buenos graves.

saludos!!

PD: armaré dos amplis rotel, dos vumetros con LM3915, y todavia por decidir el pre


----------



## ibdali (Feb 22, 2010)

el problema del TDA 1562 con los ruidos es muy común, pero no por eso lo  debes dejar de lado, es un excelente integrado. Aunque para esos parlantes no te sirve ya que son de 8ohm.

lo que dice "ezavalla" es que existen parlantes de mucho mayor calidad y mas aptos para bajas frecuencia que los que tu tienes. El tema es que tu has pedido "equipo de altisima calidad", de ahi la respuesta.


----------



## sobrituning (Feb 22, 2010)

ibdali dijo:


> el problema del TDA 1562 con los ruidos es muy común, pero no por eso lo  debes dejar de lado, es un excelente integrado. Aunque para esos parlantes no te sirve ya que son de 8ohm.



no lo dejo de lado, simplemente espero encontrar solucion al problema, es para usarlo con dos 6x9 JVC que tengo.


ibdali dijo:


> lo que dice "ezavalla" es que existen parlantes de mucho mayor calidad y mas aptos para bajas frecuencia que los que tu tienes. El tema es que tu has pedido "equipo de altisima calidad", de ahi la respuesta.



gracias por aclararmelo, pero ahora mismo dispongo de estos, intentare ahorrar, y comprarme unos, de altisima calidad, jejejejej

muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2010)

ibdali dijo:


> lo que dice "ezavalla" es que existen parlantes de mucho mayor calidad y mas aptos para bajas frecuencia que los que tu tienes. El tema es que tu has pedido "equipo de altisima calidad", de ahi la respuesta.



No exactamente...antes hay un par de cosas para considerar...

1- Cuando vos escuchas un conjunto baffle+parlante que tiene "golpe", eso se debe a que la respuesta en frecuencia NO ES PLANA, sino que tiene un pico de alrededor de 3dB en una frecuencia que ronda los 65Hz. Entonces ese golpe que escuchas cuando suena un grave a esa frecuencia se debe a que la caja está reforzando el sonido haciendo que el grave se escuche mas fuerte de lo que en realidad es.

Mirá esta imagen y vas a ver como "probablemente" sea tu parlante (cualquiera de las tres primeras imágenes) y como debería ser:

Ver el archivo adjunto 21191

2- Lo otro para considerar es el límite inferior de la respuesta en frecuencia. En tus datos dice 48Hz a -10dB, lo que significa que a 48 Hz tenés un décimo de la potencia aplicada, y eso a su vez significa que la frecuencia de corte de -3dB es de alrededor de 55Hz. Ese valor no es necesariamente malo, pero tampoco es tan bueno y menos aún sin conocer la rsta del baffle.

Saludos!


----------



## sobrituning (Feb 23, 2010)

muchas gracias, ya entiendo lo que me quieres decir, muchas gracias, esta tarde voy a hacer los impresos para los amplis y mirare aver otros parlantes de mas calidad.

pronto abran mas avances, lo que tengo decidido es los amplis, y los vumetros, no he encontrado todavia un preamplificador que contenga lo que me interesa, seguire manos a la obra.

saludos y gracias


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 25, 2010)

Hola, te han aconsejado convenientemente, creo yo, sobre como empezar a aprender y experimentar, para en un futuro poder tener algo de Alta Fidelidad. Segun dicen las 3 partes mas importantes a la hora de escuchar musica es la fuente (el CD, Vinilo, etc.) sobre el que poco podemos hacer (ya esta grabado, salvo conseguir versiones europeas, especiales para audiophools, como dice Rod Elliott), los parlantes (sobre los que si podemos actuar) y la acustica de la sala (mejorable tambien).
La electronica, siempre que este bien diseñada/construida, influye poco. Lo que dicen los que saben, es que un amplificador valvular no es hi fi (por lo menos los mas baratos de construir, por ende al alcance de la mayoria), que un filtro pasivo destruye la poca o mucha fidelidad que pueda venir de la electronica y que cualquier ampli de menos de 60w RMS (si bien no es corrrecto, ya que la potencia no se mide RMS, si no el voltaje y el amperaje), no es de Alta Fidelidad debido a que no cubriria en un programa musical normal y escucha normal el rango dinamico de 18/20 dB y recortaria en algunos transitorios, lo que daria distorsion, por lo que no seria hi fi.
Los baffles que debes tener, seguramente son bass reflex, y suelen producir el pico que nombra ezavalla (golpe en bajos), creo que a nuestro alcance, la caja acustica mas adecuada de construir y obtener buenos resultados es la cerrada, o bafle infinito o de suspension acustica. Otra, que es abierta, y da buenos resultados, pero es dificil de calculas es la Linea de Trasmision. Si a alguien le interesa, tengo hacha una hojita en excel para calcularla, basada en las matematicas e investigacion de un grosso como lo es Martin J. King (http://www.quarter-wave.com/)
Bueno, creo que lo que te queria comentar es que al final de tu aprendizaje, puedas construirte tu equipo de muy Alta Fidelidad, que seguramente sera con cajas hechas por vos y con una electronica multiamplificada, que es lo mas facil y economico al alcance de un DIY o HUM como lo llaman en España (PCP incluido).
Ademas de PCP y Martin J. King te recomiendo leer a Lenard audio, Rod Elliott (Elliott sound products), Siegfried Linkwitz y seguramente me olvido de algun otro.
Suerte !!!


----------



## kevinelraper (Oct 15, 2011)

hola sobrituning te queria comentar que tus bafles no son tan buenos pero tampoco son malos son de una buena clase para usar con un amplificador de 100w rms mas o menos  yo te diria que te hagas un estereo  con dos tda7295  otra cosa los tda son muy buenos integrados ya que hay algunos que son hi-fi  no calientan de masiado bueno algunos si  por ejemplo yo hice un stereo con dos tda2050 y me calentaba una bestialidad jeje
pero los 7295 casi ni calientan  te lo recomiendo  ahh  si alguien tiene el impreso de este tda  me lo pasaria por favor   yo no lo hice pero unamigo siii
saludos a todos


----------



## palomo (Oct 19, 2011)

reviviendo muertos? muy malo kevinelraper dudo mucho que tu comentario sirva a estas fechas y estas infrigiendo una norma del foro, asi que esto en un futuro no muy lejano estara en moderacion.

Saludos


----------

